# who's A test was positive



## jkrocket (Feb 8, 2006)

Who's A sample returned an "adverse analytical finding"


----------



## Greggb (Apr 15, 2002)

My bets on Gonhar or someone from T-Mobile. No proof just a hunch


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

we give up-who was it? Also, aren't a sample results supposed to be secret until confirmed by a b sample? what a shock it would be if those french journalists are leaking more confidental results.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

jkrocket said:


> Who's A sample returned an "adverse analytical finding"


Pereiro for homologous blood doping, if I had to speculate.


----------



## jkrocket (Feb 8, 2006)

*blood doping*

for the sake of cycling lets hope it was one of the riders the DNF'ed that way it will have no effect on the final results, somehow i doubt that will happen.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

*Whose?*

You tell me.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

jkrocket said:


> Who's A sample returned an "adverse analytical finding"



source?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/10587.0.html

http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/tour-de-france/2006/sport_sto932582.shtml

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/tdf2006/news/story?id=2530400


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/10587.0.html


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

DIRT BOY said:


> http://www.velonews.com/news/fea/10587.0.html
> 
> http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/tour-de-france/2006/sport_sto932582.shtml



Thanks.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Well we'll see. I can't recant my suspicions about Gontchar but I'm not going to jump to contusions.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Sure hope it wasn't Floyd. That would re-open the other can of worms.


----------



## trailertrash (Oct 23, 2004)

Floyds on his comeback day?


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

I really wish they would not release any failing drug test information until it had be verified by the B sample.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

rocco said:


> Well we'll see. I can't recant my suspicions about Gontchar but I'm not going to jump to contusions.


 ...don't you have to crash to get a contusion ??? b0nk


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

MikeBiker said:



> I really wish they would not release any failing drug test information until it had be verified by the B sample.


They haven't. They've released that there was an "adverse analytic finding" on the A sample. Only when there is an adverse analytic finding with the B sample will there be a failed doping test and a name announced.


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Only when there is an adverse analytic finding with the B sample will there be a failed doping test and a name announced.


That is unless Dick Pound gets a hold of the story.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

MikeBiker said:


> I really wish they would not release any failing drug test information until it had be verified by the B sample.


Agreed. Given tests that can give false positives, and the sheer number of tests given, there will be positives regularly (if infrequently) on the A samples. Suppose the test has a 1/2% false positive rate. You would expect a false positive once out of 200 tests.

I don't know what the false positive rate is on the tests, but you get the point.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

bonkmiester said:


> ...don't you have to crash to get a contusion ??? b0nk



Not when you're dealing with Dick Pound you don't...:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there a prize for getting it right? I think it is a spaniard, though secretly hoping for a "we can't win because we're clean" frenchman. Pereiro is an obvious candidate, along with Gonchar since they both rode considerably better than their usual standard, but really any of them are possible. Valverde is my dark horse.

The result was from the same lab that specializes in the EPO tests, don't know if that's any indication of what the adverse finding was for.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

rocco said:


> Well we'll see. I can't recant my suspicions about Gontchar but I'm not going to jump to contusions.



I posted Gontchar after he crushed the field. No one wanted to believe me.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bas said:


> I posted Gontchar after he crushed the field. No one wanted to believe me.


What drug lets you time trial spectacularly but climb like a sprinter?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> What drug lets you time trial spectacularly but climb like a sprinter?



Good point.

It's Landis!


----------



## madvax (Nov 6, 2005)

*It's not an American*

It would appear that it may not be a USA rider.

_"The sport's governing body did say, however, that the rider's team and national federation were notified, as well as national and world anti-doping authorities. *USA Cycling has not been contacted by UCI, spokesman Andy Lee said.* U.S. Anti-Doping Agency spokeswoman Carla O'Connell said that group had no comment."_

http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/tdf2006/news/story?id=2530400


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> What drug lets you time trial spectacularly but climb like a sprinter?


Well, what drug gives a ride higher sustained output for a short period of time? Micro-dosed EPO a few days b/4 each TT and maybe only one 450ml blood transfusion both times b/4 the start? Plus something that reduces fatigue in short hard efforts. I'm sure that there are plenty of combinations out there that we don't even know about.

I hope it's not him - he seemed really overjoyed when he won.


----------



## Niwot (Jul 16, 2004)

*(1) After Stage 17. (2) Steroid or testosterone. (3) Not an American...*

... or Frenchman, or Spaniard, or Italian, or Belgian, according to published reports.

(1) and (2) from http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,28910-2287959,00.html . (Article says "testosterone", but depending on the test the same "positive" could also indicate different steroids, or steroid-based painkillers.)

(3) from http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060726/ap_on_sp_ot/cyc_tour_de_france_doping_6 (The A-positive rider's national federation was notified, U.S. federation was not notified) and http://www.standaard.be/Artikel/Detail.aspx?artikelid=GSRVIB00 (Article from Belgian paper in Flemish language; says that French, Spanish, Italian, and Belgian federations also not notified of a positive A-sample).

(Edit: I'm going to repost this as a new thread so that it's on top for reference.)


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

It's probably just some poor sap bottle carrier that used it to just get through this damn oppressive thing. 
Or maybe it's one of the guys that begged Floyd not to attack and he told them to drink a Coke and they thought Holy S**t, Coke ain't gonna be enough!!


----------



## stegger (Jun 29, 2006)

Rumors in the Danish press, specualte that it is Landis since he has turned down a criterium here in Denmark without any excuse and the organisors are not able to reach any him, his "booking"agency or his director sportif.... He seems to have vanish  
They also state that he did not show up at a race in Holland last night. Probably some sound excuse, but they are all over it here in Denmark!


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

I dont think the German cycling fed has denied being contacted, but it would seem ridiculous for Kloden to try anything after what t-mobile already went through. Since everyone is speculating, he did ride quite a time trial on the penultimate day.

I really hope its not landis. That would just about kill the TdF.


----------



## Camikaze (Oct 14, 2005)

*Hate to fuel the rumours, but...*

A contact of mine who is quite close to matters stated that the "rumour is that the implicated rider is Michael Boogerd", but nobody really knows.

Who really knows, though? I hate it when credible sources who should know better (Times) publish baseless information.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Camikaze said:


> A contact of mine who is quite close to matters stated that the "rumour is that the implicated rider is Michael Boogerd", but nobody really knows.
> 
> Who really knows, though? I hate it when credible sources who should know better (Times) publish baseless information.



I've called him out too in a previous post..


But I already suspected most - Landis, Boogeyman, Gontchar..

Leipheimer looked clean for the Tour..


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I hope it's not Landis, but all the news is pointing right at him.
1) After Stage 17. We know for sure that Landis and Periero were tested.
2) Landis rode like a god during stage 17.
3) Landis pulls out of two post tour crits with no notice, he's vanished
4) Nobody knows where Lelangue is, he's vanished too
I know this is nothing concrete but, together, it is compelling. I hope it's not Landis. USA cycling would be delt a huge blow and the French would LOVE to see the American test positive. I'm hoping and praying it's someone like Periero or Boogard.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*Aaarrrgghhhh...*

I hope, just as everyone else does, that Floyd is not the one. Not because he's American, but because he's the winner of the TdF. That being said, His absence could be a bad sign in another way: What if he hurt himself far worse during the tour than is being let on?

Why do we have to go through this again.............:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Camikaze said:


> A contact of mine who is quite close to matters stated that the "rumour is that the implicated rider is Michael Boogerd", but nobody really knows.
> 
> Who really knows, though? I hate it when credible sources who should know better (Times) publish baseless information.


how about you publishing baseless information?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Magsdad said:


> I hope, just as everyone else does, that Floyd is not the one. Not because he's American, but because he's the winner of the TdF. That being said, His absence could be a bad sign in another way: What if he hurt himself far worse during the tour than is being let on?
> 
> Why do we have to go through this again.............:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


Well he rode and "won" a crit the night before the one he skipped, and apparently seemed fine the morning of the crit in question having breakfast with various people. He seems like a pretty stand-up guy. Can't imagine why if his hip really started bothering him he wouldn't tell the organizers but just skip town without letting anyone know?


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

argylesocks said:


> how about you publishing baseless information?


I hardly think posting hearsay on a newsgroup carries quite the same responsibility as publishing in a newspaper.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I hope it's not Landis, but all the news is pointing right at him.
> 1) After Stage 17. We know for sure that Landis and Periero were tested.
> 2) Landis rode like a god during stage 17.
> 3) Landis pulls out of two post tour crits with no notice, he's vanished
> ...



Someone else on phonak tested postive this year for testosterone.

http://www.eurosport.com/cycling/paris-nice/2006/sport_sto849857.shtml

I can't find anything about his b-test.



http://www.procycling.com/news.aspx?ID=2341


UCI president Pat McQuaid has refused to confirm whether the rider involved in the positive doping case is Landis, but has told a number of reporters that he is “very angry” with the news and admitted the credibility of the sport is in danger. He is quoted on the Italian Tuttobici website as saying: <b>"It's the worst possible scenario."</b>


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> What drug lets you time trial spectacularly but climb like a sprinter?



To be fair you must know it's not that simple.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Phonak has confirmed it's Landis.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

MikeBiker said:


> I really wish they would not release any failing drug test information until it had be verified by the B sample.



I agree.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

argylesocks said:


> how about you publishing baseless information?



Oh yeah, we've got high standards going on here....


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

rocco said:


> Now you must know that point makes no sense.


Really, I don't see it? My point was that if Gonchar was blood boosting by whatever means I would have suspected him to climb better a la Guitterez at the Giro. That's all.


----------



## argylesocks (Aug 2, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I hardly think posting hearsay on a newsgroup carries quite the same responsibility as publishing in a newspaper.


of course not... but he was upset at someone ELSE posting 'rumors' when 1 sentence before he did the same thing. no biggie..... just pointing it out. im a dick like that.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Dwayne Barry said:


> Really, I don't see it? My point was that if Gonchar was blood boosting by whatever means I would have suspected him to climb better a la Guitterez at the Giro. That's all.



I don't think it's quite that simple. ...and any way, Gontchar didn't hang with the best but he did climb better that the sprinter.


----------



## trailertrash (Oct 23, 2004)

trailertrash said:


> Floyds on his comeback day?



i didnt want to be right


----------

